# Raouf Hotels Sharm El Sheikh Egypt.January 2018.



## klempner69 (Feb 4, 2018)

A most ambitious idea this..a former Five star hotel complex comprising of three hotels, The Moon,Star and Sun Hotels.Mr Raouf gifted this hotel to his american wife who managed and used her artistic touch to decorate the buildings that included a dozen pools,a casino and cinemas,however,there seemed initially that the business was a success but bookings dropped off and eventually the Moon hotel closed followed by Star then the Sun..now,the beach complex lies abandoned with parasol umbrellas and sunbeds piled up near a beach bar and the entire complex is now abandoned..even the locals give it a wide berth for some strange reason.I found this whilst out beach walking and intend to return to venture further inside.
My first sight of the beach



Childrens climbing frame long abandoned.



Busy no more



Pool bar between the Moon and Sun Hotels



Paddling pool



This flowing ride connected several pools



Waste of a good pool



Massage anyone?I will return in May to hopefully see inside but hopefully the sunny pics have warmed you all up a tad.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2018)

That's very interesting, I would love to see the inside, maybe the reception and restaurant area. That pool certainly looks awesome. An you could get a massage outdoors as well.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2018)

That is a bit different. Wonder what the back story is to it becoming abandoned. Went to a similar place in Malta and it was a weird place.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 5, 2018)

This is awesome! Epic scenery and weather obviously, would love to explore a seaside hotel other than one in Blackpool haha


----------



## King Al (Feb 6, 2018)

There is something about an drained pool that can make a big bright place look so very derelict! Great holiday snaps K


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Surreal, very surreal, love it Klemp!! That first shot is a cracker! 

I guess they don't do too much pointless vandalism out there, probably end up banged up for 45 years and forgotten about, can you imagine how that place would look over here!...some bugga would have even nicked the sand by now.

Book me in for 3.30pm


----------

